# WTF over a decal?



## panamag8or (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone tried this?


----------



## ribanett (Jun 1, 2013)

Tried What?????


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wood Turner's Finish over a decal.

Ray


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 1, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Wood Turner's Finish over a decal.
> 
> Ray



Yeah, this. I'm getting some WTF, and was wondering if anyone had tried it, and if it works.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 1, 2013)

We really need to find a new acronym for Wood Turners Finish. :tongue:


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2013)

*WTF over a decal*

I am with you Mike.

Ray


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2013)

Agree, when I first read WTF in the title my immediate translation was "What the F#@k?"

I have tried Wood Turners Finish.  I think it comparable to other products on the market and since I had some full bottles of the other, I have not purchased the WTF.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 1, 2013)

WOTUFI.


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 1, 2013)

Not ME!  But then I've got a real clean mind!!:thunder::thunder::thunder::thunder:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 1, 2013)

panamag8or said:


> Anyone tried this?



I didn't mean to divert this thread.  Can anyone answer the original question?

Wood Turners Finish over decals?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 1, 2013)

panamag8or said:


> Anyone tried this?



Now I cannot say Yes that I have tried using the Wood Turners Finish over a decal However I will state that I don't think you will want to attempt.

Decals are gelatin based. That's why if you leave them in water too long they fall apart.  I am going off the label of what Wood turners finish is and that is a friction polish based off shellac.  With the alcohol in the shellac and the oil, it will just overly soften the decal and as the friction heat builds up the decal will collapse.

If your doing this to avoid using CA.. First, I don't blame you. Second, here's the method I use that I came up with when I was a wee lad making Plastic models.

Spray your cleaned pen section and spray it with the same "Fixative" that you used on the decals.(I am assuming your using ink jet decals) Let it dry. apply your decal, let it dry. then again using the fixative which is just lacquer.  spray a total of 5 coats. when dry give it a light sanding of 400 or 600 grit.  spray 2-5 more coats, let dry. then proceed with Trip E, white diamond then a final wax/buffing.


----------



## KenV (Jun 1, 2013)

Decals do not like wet after placement so seal well with a sealer fixitive before adding a water based coating.  WoodTurnersFinish is a bit amber.  A uncolored acrylic water based coating like the original Enduro or floor/ bar finish will avoid the amber hue.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 1, 2013)

The Woodturners Finish (by General Finishes / Exoticblanks) I use is not a friction polish.  It is a water based finish.

As a water based finish, it will raise grain on most wood with the first coat or two (unless the wood is sealed first).  The raised grain will have to be lightly sanded.  You wouldn't want to have your decal applied to raw wood and have to deal with sanding the raised grain.  

Woodturners Finish is great on wood, especially in cases where you don't want the darkening that can come with an oil finish.  I would not use it on resin (aka "plastic").  For me, that means I wouldn't use it over a decal either.

But, if I were going to use it over a decal, I would apply it with a spray gun.

Ed


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 1, 2013)

So, it looks like a no-go, then. That's cool, I'll just use CA for decal pens. Hoping to have a large order, and wanted to check. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 3, 2013)

Depending on the design of the decal, we've actually found it more economical to have large orders engraved and then color fill with acrylic paints if needed.  It's well worth the cost for what it saves in time and effort applying and finishing over a decal to large quantities.

Just wanted to offer an alternative if it can be applied to your project.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 3, 2013)

woodtf from now on?


----------

